# My new baby bird, Amelie :D



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

This Saturday I picked up my baby girl, Amelie. She's from an excellent breeder in the south of England (I travelled from central Scotland to pick her up, phew!) and she's the most darling little thing. 

Here she is on her first day home taking a little nap in my hand:










Soooo happy to have her home!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

how adorable


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Awwwwwww, she's such a sweetheart!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How sweet!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

She's so beautiful :thumbu:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a sweet photo!! Congrats!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I bet it was all worthy the long trip!Congrats !Amelie is adorable!X x


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Awwwww!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

AWWWW Adorable!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

A trip well worth taking. She makes my heart melt!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

what a great picture to show the disposition of cockatiels.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

She looks so sweet


----------



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

^_^ I'm so glad you all think that she's wonderful too!


----------



## KellyLee51 (Apr 27, 2013)

SaziMedea said:


> This Saturday I picked up my baby girl, Amelie. She's from an excellent breeder in the south of England (I travelled from central Scotland to pick her up, phew!) and she's the most darling little thing.
> 
> Here she is on her first day home taking a little nap in my hand:
> 
> ...


Sooo cute!


----------

